# Question on Stud Mats



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

So the other day when I went to pick up some goggles, I remembered that I was looking into getting a stomp pad. I ended up buying stud mats (http://www.burton.com/mens-tools-tuning-aluminum-stud-mat/229681,default,pd.html?start=17&cgid=mens-tools-tuning because I figured I could move them around to fit with my M6 Channel. While I doubt I would be changing my stance soon, I probably will be sometime in the future. 

Whats the most effective way to place them on my board?
Maybe something like this;
































and
It says to (first) clean the board with rubbing alcohol, will this damage my board in any way?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

No the alcohol will not damage your board. You're suppose to clean your board everytime you stick something to it whether it be a stomp pad or a sticker.

I have those exact same studs on my board and there is no "best" way to arrange them. Just find a configuration that you like and that works with your boot. When I arranged mine I placed my boot on the board where I would normally step when getting off the lift. That will show you how much room you have to play with. There is no point in putting a spike where you normally don't stand. I did space mine out instead of clustering them together. My train of thought on this was to try and cover as much area as possible that my boot covers while still maintaining the effectivness of the stud. 

Just be sure that when you have settled on a configuration you are sure that is the way you want it. Those studs stick to your board like concrete and are damn near impossible to remove.

Good Luck!


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

You can do something like this. You'll have to excuse my poor attempt at photoshop.


----------

